# Bbq Festival



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like fun Big E.  Take the camera and post them pics.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there judging the Invitational, and the Open  real nice event..hey put on down there.. each Team has an Ambassador assigned to their team to help them with wathever comes up, and if they need anything...


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 24, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> each Team has an Ambassador assigned to their team to help them with wathever comes up, and if they need anything...



that is really cool.


----------



## Unity (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, man, that looks like fun! Wish I could come down for it.   

--John  8)


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 24, 2007)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> I'll be there judging the Invitational, and the Open  real nice event..hey put on down there.. each Team has an Ambassador assigned to their team to help them with wathever comes up, and if they need anything...



I was not aware that there was any kind of competition associated with the Lexington BBQ Festival.  I can't find any mention of it on the website.  Is this something new this year?

Or did you think he was talking about The Jack?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet Big E.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Unity (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun, E. Obviously, Lexington people really turn out for bbq events!!   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks for the pics...looks like a hoot!


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 28, 2007)

lantern said:
			
		

> Strange that the bbq festival didn't have much BBQ at the actual event except some very so-so stuff served by the same guys at a few tents. :?



That's one of the reasons I never went back, after the first time (in spite of living only 20 minutes away from Lexington).  I had expected to be able to sample bbq from a number of places, but the way they were set up, there were 3 bbq tents (one at each end of town, one in the middle) and at each one, one of the local restaurants was providing the food at any given time.  That is, if you went to tent #1 at 2:00 p.m., you got the bbq from the restaurant that was scheduled for that tent at that time.


----------

